# Opera & Flash & Nvidia-driver -> system freezes



## Martillo1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all, I have this little problem when playing Youtube videos with Opera and nvidia-driver installed. The system freezes and I have to hard reset the machine.

`$ uname -a`

```
FreeBSD asuka.familyworks 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 #0: Tue Oct 18 18:51:43 UTC 2011     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Before the problem arose, which means before using the nvidia-driver, the system was well configured and working:


Xorg from packages
dbus and hald enabled
no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
checked Xorg using "nv" driver
installed emulators/linux_base-f10
linux_enable="YES"
www/linux-opera
www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
www/opera-linuxplugins
linprocfs and procfs mounted

Well, everything worked and I could play Youtube (flash) videos. 

However I thought that the graphics card was working at higher temperature because the air flow was stronger than usual in 8.2 with nvidia-driver installed. So I installed nvidia-driver and nvidia-xconfig from packages and loaded the nvidia.ko module as well as generating an xorg.conf from nvidia-xconfig.

Outcome: 
Temperature & airflow decreased (checked by nvidia-settings)
Freezes when trying to play flash videos in Opera and Linux-Opera -> hard reset by button.

Any advice to make nvidia-driver work properly with flash? Now I am using "nv" driver and it works.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Try compiling driver without linux support.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, removed Linux support option an compiled. Deinstalled previous version and installed new.

Kldload fails:

`# kldload nvidia`

```
kldload: can't load nvidia: Exec format error
```

Update: the same error when compiling with default options (Linux support enabled). Downloaded package kldloads, but freezes system when running flash apps. Port compiled package does not get plugged in.


----------



## adamk (Nov 6, 2011)

There's probably no need for anything that extreme.  Just try disabling acceleration in flash.

Adam


----------



## adamk (Nov 6, 2011)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> Ok, removed Linux suport option an compiled. Deinstalled previous version and installed new.
> 
> Kldload fails:
> 
> ...



If I had to guess, I'd say that your kernel sources don't match your running kernel.

Adam


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The kernel is the GENERIC one in the iso when I installed 9.0-RC1. I am tracking current sources.

Maybe I need to track RELENG_9?

Update: I backed up the CURRENT source tree, and I am synchronizing 9-STABLE to give it a try.

Update2: Solved. Unticking the "Linux Support" did the trick, and compilation went ok when synching the right source.


----------



## rabfulton (Nov 7, 2011)

will this get fixed properly someday? Which port is at fault here?


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2011)

Generally, when a system locks up while using the nvidia driver, I'm inclined to blame that driver.  Unfortunately, because it's closed source, it's almost impossible to determine exactly what is going wrong.


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 7, 2011)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> Hello all, I have this little problem when playing Youtube videos with Opera and nvidia-driver installed. The system freezes and I have to hard reset the machine.



I was hit by a similar problem. Freeze with flash or while watching a video (mplayer).
A work-around here was to disable the XV extension in Xorg and the box was stable with this. I've also disabled powerd but I'm not sure if this helps or not (few people have reported problems with it).

xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"
...
#   Load           "extmod"
    SubSection  "extmod"
       Option "omit xvideo"
       Option "omit xvideo-motioncompensation"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I've re-enabled XV recently and that looks fixed, don't know why.
(8.2 STABLE/i386)

HTH, regards.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 10, 2011)

As an update, I have installed www/firefox and www/nspluginwrapper and it works flawlessly. 

I remember one time when I did not want to install linux stuff in FreeBSD, but it was nosense from my part. Better penguins than windozes.


----------



## vertexSymphony (Nov 12, 2011)

This sounds familiar. Is this the same problem? http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=145504#post145504

P.S: When you update the kernel, even if the ABI is pretty stable, **always** recompile third party modules, or you'll find out when something goes wrong.


----------

